# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Heliofungia

## Eduardo Futre

A titulo de curiosidade, como se fragmenta um coral destes?

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> A titulo de curiosidade, como se fragmenta um coral destes?



 :Olá:  Eduardo

Trata-se de um coral difícil de manter-se e extremamente sensível aos danos...

Faz uma leitura aqui:http://translate.google.com/translat...icrosoft:en-US


 :SbOk:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> A titulo de curiosidade, como se fragmenta um coral destes?


Bom dia Eduardo  :Olá:  

A proposito da sua questão aqui vai um link que o poderá ajudar: 

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...ture/index.php

que alguém aqui o colocou. Anexo o corte que fiz à minha Heliofungia na última tentativa de a salvar. 
Tudo começou por um ferimento, (aparentemente causado por uma cerite a sua passagem). Aqui iniciou-se o processo de degradação até tentar esta medida extrema e aguardemos.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Antonio


Essa medida extrema de forma alguma vai resultar, isso é ponto acente.. Num outro coral poderia fazer toda a diferença e conseguires bons resultados, na heliofungia, impossivel.

Era bem positivo que este coral deixasse de ser importado e ficasse no seu meio ambiente, em cativeiro os sucessos de manutenção destes corais a médio prazo são praticamente zero, ainda mais quando a sua propagaçao em cativeiro é nesta altura impossivel.

É incrivel como corais semelhantes, heliofungia e fungia, tem resistencia e capacidades de propagação tão diferentes.
A Heliofungia, por um lado, um coral praticamente impossivel de se manter a longo prazo e sem qq sucesso de propagação / divisão, enquanto as fungias podem ser cortadas ás fatias e  a partir de um individuo, originar dezenas (um processo de reprodução muito curioso).

----------

